# Tortie Man Elliott ~ update on nascarmw health



## Torty Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

Here are some picture of Lisa's (nascarmw) tortie Elliott. I tortie'napped him for some grazing, soaking and some love!

She has been in the hospital since July 20th. Her Doctor perforated her pancreas when he was trying to look around. Didn't know he did it until the next day during a cat-scan. I am sooooooo upset. She is really, really very sick. It hurts to go visit her. She was in ICU for 10 days, I went every day, I told them I was her sister so they would let me in! I know you guys don't know her very well, but she is a sweetie and took care of my torties when they were teeny tiny! If anyone wants to send her some cards, I can give you my address, or have your kiddos draw some pictures. I had my kids from school draw some torties today. She and her husband are very depressed, it's all so very sad. My heart is just breaking.....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 24, 2011)

Good looking guy, looks prehistoric


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2011)

Please give her my best wishes and hopes for a speedy recovery. Did they have to go back in and stitch up the pancreas? I don't know anything about such matters.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 24, 2011)

That sounds horrible , hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Please give her my best wishes and hopes for a speedy recovery. Did they have to go back in and stitch up the pancreas? I don't know anything about such matters.


Yes, she now has a 6" scar down the middle of her tummy. After the cat-scan they did emergency surgery and did some re routing of her stomach. I just spoke with her hubby and she is starting to develop some fluid in her lungs. It's a total and complete nightmare! Thanks for the well wishes, I will pass them on!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 24, 2011)

That is just awful!! Is there anyway you can print our well wishes from this thread? If so I would like to send positive energy & love her way!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a nice looking tortoise, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

Silly he is not sick, his human Lisa is!  

Elliott is a very handsome tortie! He is a little trouble maker too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2011)

dmmj said:


> That is a nice looking tortoise, hope he gets better soon.




David: Its the tortoise's owner, Nascarmw, who had the surgical mishap.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish Lisa a speedy recovery.


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2011)

Great looking tortoise. I sure hope his mother gets well soon.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2011)

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > That is a nice looking tortoise, hope he gets better soon.
> ...


whoops, sorry then best wishes for the human part of the tortoise team.


----------



## ascott (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope your friend pulls through with as speedy a recovery as possible....and that is a handsome dude....


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate it will make her feel good!

I haven't see her in 4 days with the beginning of school in all, but I am going today. They are draining a lung today. 

I am worried that Elliott isn't getting enough water. Her hubby has no clue!


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 31, 2011)

Rumor has it that they are moving Lisa to a rehabilitation facility today. I am waiting for her husband to come home so I can find out!! Fingers crossed!


----------

